

Ask HN: What do you use Firebug or Chrome developer tools? - twidlit

Just curious on what the HN community prefers and why.
======
rararational
Chrome dev tools because I don't have to install anything.

(Though I am using firefox 4 beta for browsing now)

------
drivingmenuts
Firebug - I'm used to it, it works. Inspector doesn't have as many features as
Firebug, either. Nor is it extensible.

All that aside, I'm not convinced that Google won't just forget that they have
a browser.

------
runjake
Both, because I have to test both browsers. Fortunately, I don't have to
support IE at all in my job.

I wish I could get the browsers I do have to worry about down to just WebKit,
though.

------
selectnull
Chrome devtools. Because for me chrome is far better browser.

------
x5315
WebKit Inspector, mainly in Safari.

------
russell
Firebug does the job for me.

------
benjoffe
Dragonfly (Opera)

------
farout
all three: Firebug (my main one), then Chrome tools, then IE dev tools
(really). This helps me support all three browsers accurately.

~~~
paul9290
How is the IE dev tool? I never knew it existed. Is almost as good as firebug?

~~~
farout
No it is horrible but it is something better than nothing to help me with
issues with IE

